#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Поиск информации о Буддизме

## Лева

Здравствуйте.

Я интересуюсь Буддизмом, в основном самостоятельно.

Меня интересует информация о том какими доводами в Буддизме доказывается существование повседневных вещей - такими как стол например, или меня самого.

Насколько я понимаю, сомневаться в существование столов, собак, людей с точки зрения Буддизма это отрицать то что существует. Но какими доводами это доказывается, или какими доводами опровергается противоположная позиция?

Если кто то знаком с достоверными лекциями / книгами / интернет ресурсами на эту тему, буду рад информации.

(На Русском или на Английском)

Спасибо! Лева

Добавкв : Если вы знаете о таких ресурсах, написаных с точки зрения Саутрантика / Вайбхашика, это будет идеально. Высшие философские школы для меня слишком сложны...

----------


## Дубинин

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Я интересуюсь Буддизмом, в основном самостоятельно.
> 
> Меня интересует информация о том какими доводами в Буддизме доказывается существование повседневных вещей - такими как стол например, или меня самого.
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, сомневаться в существование столов, собак, людей с точки зрения Буддизма это отрицать то что существует. Но какими доводами это доказывается, или какими доводами опровергается противоположная позиция?
> 
> Если кто то знаком с достоверными лекциями / книгами / интернет ресурсами на эту тему, буду рад информации.
> ...


Ищите по словам: "три признака достоверной относительной истины в тибетском буддизме.."

(а сомневаться нужно не в "столах", а в "абсолютно существующих столах"))

----------

Зел (03.10.2016), Лева (01.10.2016), Фил (01.10.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Меня интересует информация о том какими доводами в Буддизме доказывается существование повседневных вещей - такими как стол например, или меня самого.



https://yandex.ru/search/?lr=44&clid...20самого.


Самому слабо найти , Ле(?)ва ?

----------


## Фил

1) Объект не должен противоречить тому, что на слуху у большинства обывателей мира.
2) Объект не должен противоречить относительному анализу. 
3) Объект не должен противоречить абсолютному анализу. Т.е, иными словами, он должен быть пуст от самобытия.

----------


## Лева

> 1) Объект не должен противоречить тому, что на слуху у большинства обывателей мира.
> 2) Объект не должен противоречить относительному анализу. 
> 3) Объект не должен противоречить абсолютному анализу. Т.е, иными словами, он должен быть пуст от самобытия.



Насколько Я понимаю, это названные Дубинином 
"три признака достоверной относительной истины" ?

Я нашел у Берзина здесь


http://studybuddhism.com/web/ru/arch...eacher_08.html





> В своем "Дополнении к Срединному пути" (Введение в мадхьямику) Чандракирти привел три критерия для подтверждения достоверности познания факта.
> 
> (1) По соответствующей условленности должно приниматься, что данный факт – то, чем он является по нашему мнению. А именно, здесь качества наставника, на которых мы сосредоточиваемся, должны быть теми, с которыми согласуется буддийская литература как с необходимыми качествами духовных наставников. Если люди бизнеса понимают их как такие ценные качества, которыми учители должны обладать, чтобы привлекать большие аудитории, – например, что они должны быть занимательными и умелыми в деле отпускания хороших шуток, их представления не устанавливают достоверности нашего понимания положительных качеств. Обычаи людей, заинтересованных в славе и выгоде, не соответствуют нашему случаю.
> 
> (2) Сознание, достоверно познающее условный феномен, на котором оно сосредоточивается, не должно противоречить тому, что мы считаем истиной относительно этого факта. Предположим, что объективные люди, которые хорошо нас знают, правильно видят, что определенное качество одного из наших учителей, такое как авторитарность и феодальная манера, оказывает на нас отрицательное влияние. Их достоверное восприятие опровергнет наше представление о том, что данное свойство – это уверенность в себе, и нашу веру в то, что это качество – положительно.
> 
> (3) Сознание, достоверно познающее глубочайший способ существования вещей, также не должно противоречить тому, что человек считает истинным. Рассмотрение способностей наших наставников самосущими, как если бы каждый из наших учителей был всемогущим Господом, – это неистинное познание. Сознание, которое правильно видит, как существуют вещи, знает, что достоинства не существуют таким образом. Достоинства возникают через поведенческие причины-результаты, благодаря исправлению недостатков.


Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## Фил

Я бы вообще не понял, о чем Берзин говорит  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Я бы вообще не понял, о чем Берзин говорит


Надо было сразу наводку давать по словам: " три признака достоверной основы для обозначения в мадхьямике (мадъхямаке)  прасангике..", но политкорректность- будь она не ладна..))

----------

Фил (02.10.2016)

----------


## Алсу

Где ж такой бред у Чандракирти? Он и словов таких не знал как "феодальная манера".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Где ж такой бред у Чандракирти? Он и словов таких не знал как "феодальная манера".


Во всех трех фразах от Чандракирти только первое предложение, сама формулировка принципа. Дальнейшие разъяснения - Берзинская иллюстрация.
"феодальная манера" = повелительная, самовластная, наверное

----------

Алсу (19.10.2016)

----------

